

A crazy summer project to reinvent desktop human-computer interaction - seahsq
http://10gui.com/video/

======
bodhi
previous posting has some good discussion on this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=877535>

------
Vivtek
They lost me when they pronounced that multiple scattered windows are a bad
UI. I couldn't live without them. And their stacked windows cover up the
clock. And you still have to switch back and forth between pointing and
keyboard.

But it looks sweet anyway. I want one.

------
krainboltgreene
Argh. Well, if you get past the wall of Future Tech buzzwords they've got some
great ideas. These come later in the video though, as the first portion is
basically:

"Mouses aren't enough, we need [what equates to large ipad screen, AKA tablet,
AKA nothing really new here]"

~~~
dangrossman
This site is almost 6 months old, before we knew anything real about the iPad.
And it is about using a touch surface to control a separate screen, not
touching a screen.

~~~
krainboltgreene
So what if it's older than the public release of the iPad? The design is still
the same.

But like I said: <http://www.wacom.com/cintiq/cintiq-21ux.php> Not really
anything new on that portion of the video.

------
JoeAltmaier
Most Annoying Voiceover in Lame Marketing Video, 2010.

